# Which Muppet Are You?



## jkath (Jun 4, 2005)

I've always loved the muppets, and now I know I am.....







You are Kermit the Frog. You are reliable, responsible and caring. And you have a habit of waving your arms about maniacally. FAVORITE EXPRESSIONS: "Hi ho!" "Yaaay!" and "Sheesh!"

Now...who are you?

http://quizilla.com/users/AutumnSong123/quizzes/What%20Muppet%20are%20you%3F/


----------



## pdswife (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm Kermit too!   

I love Kerit the frog!!


----------



## middie (Jun 5, 2005)

You are Gonzo the Great. You love everyone, and still you get shot out of a cannon on a regular basis. Oh, and you are completely insane and have a strange fascination for chickens. ALSO KNOWN AS: The Great Gonzo, Gonzo the Great, Just Plain Weird SPECIES: Whatever HOBBIES: Tapdancing blindfolded on tapioca while balancing a piano on his nose, backwards, five times fast. FAVORITE MOVIE: "From Here to Eternity...with no brakes." FAVORITE TV SHOW: "Touched By An Anvil" QUOTE: "No parachute? Wow! This is so cool!"


----------



## jkath (Jun 5, 2005)

Middie, why does that not surprise me?!


----------



## middie (Jun 5, 2005)

ummm... i dunno ?? lol


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 5, 2005)

Kermie here too!

 Barbara


----------



## GB (Jun 5, 2005)

Something is wrong with this quiz. It says I am...

Janice

You are Janice. You dig the groove man, nothing can bum you out. Too bad you're too stoned to notice. INSTRUMENT: Like, you know, guitar, fer sure. LAST BOOK READ: "Finding Your Past Lives on the Web" FAVORITE EXPRESSION: "Fer sure, like, fer sure." FAVORITE THINGS: Peace, love and, like, granola, totally. NEVER LEAVES HOME WITHOUT: Her inner child.


----------



## ps8 (Jun 5, 2005)

I was a Kermie, too.  Hmmm...lots of kermies out there.

GB aka Janice...heeheehee, that's funny.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 5, 2005)

I am Rowlf, maybe that's why I love dogs.


----------



## jkath (Jun 5, 2005)

_*Something is wrong with this quiz. It says I am...Janice*_



GB, don't forget: Janice is the ultra cool one.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 5, 2005)

BUT I don't like bugs or flies.  Ewwwwww


----------



## Heat (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm the Twin of the Cookie Monsterrrrrrr!!! But im the Girllllllll Cookie Monster!!Cookie, Cookie, Cookie!! I want Cookiesssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spice1133 (Jun 5, 2005)

Hmm Doesn't look much like my last picture.  





You are the the Swedish Chef. You are a talented individual, nobody understands you. Perhaps it's because you talk funny. FAVORITE EXPRESSION: "Brk! Brk! Brk!" HOBBIES: Kokin' der yummee-yummers FAVORITE MOVIE: "Wild Strawberries...and Creme" LAST BOOK READ: "Der Swedish Chef Kokin' Bokin'" QUOTE: "Vergoofin der flicke stoobin mit der brk-brk yubetcYou are the the Swedish Chef. You are a talented individual, nobody understands you. Perhaps it's because you talk funny. FAVORITE EXPRESSION: "Brk! Brk! Brk!" HOBBIES: Kokin' der yummee-yummers FAVORITE MOVIE: "Wild Strawberries...and Creme" LAST BOOK READ: "Der Swedish Chef Kokin' Bokin'" QUOTE: "Vergoofin der flicke stoobin mit der brk-brk yubetcha!" ha!"


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 5, 2005)

The link didnt work for me.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 5, 2005)

i got janice too...


----------



## middie (Jun 5, 2005)

i can't believe we don't have any animals yet


----------



## jkath (Jun 6, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> The link didnt work for me.


 
Try again Sushi!


----------



## TexasTamale (Jun 6, 2005)

Kermie here too! 

I was LMBO at "please dont hurt me" as one of the answers in all the questions! 
Too Cute Jkath!


----------



## GB (Jun 6, 2005)

TexasTamale said:
			
		

> I was LMBO at "please dont hurt me" as one of the answers in all the questions!


LOL me too! I thought that part was hilarious!


----------



## crewsk (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey! I don't talk funny!!  But people do have trouble understanding me sometimes.                                   





You are the the Swedish Chef. You are a talented individual, nobody understands you. Perhaps it's because you talk funny. FAVORITE EXPRESSION: "Brk! Brk! Brk!" HOBBIES: Kokin' der yummee-yummers FAVORITE MOVIE: "Wild Strawberries...and Creme" LAST BOOK READ: "Der Swedish Chef Kokin' Bokin'" QUOTE: "Vergoofin der flicke stoobin mit der brk-brk yubetcha!"


----------



## jkath (Jun 6, 2005)

We still don't have a Miss Piggy!


----------



## The Z (Jun 6, 2005)

Kermit thee Frog here, too...


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 6, 2005)

I should have been the Swedish Chef!  My grandparents were born in Sweden. Oh well, I guess they have frogs too!

 Barbara


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 6, 2005)

Barbara do you know any Swedish?  A friend has been teaching me a word once in a while and I would like to keep it up.    I know  kyckling, bruder, oh dear now I can't think of the other words that I know   Sigh, I will flunk Swedish.


----------



## middie (Jun 6, 2005)

okay... no miss piggy... no animal... and only 1 gonzo ?????
c'mon guys i can't be the only gonzo !!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 6, 2005)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> Barbara do you know any Swedish? A friend has been teaching me a word once in a while and I would like to keep it up.  I know kyckling, bruder, oh dear now I can't think of the other words that I know  Sigh, I will flunk Swedish.


LOL  I can say, "Are you married?"  "Yes, I am married,"  and "No I am not married."  

 Barbara


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jun 13, 2005)

I thought for sure I'd be Fozzie!!  But no!!!


Go figure...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





John


----------



## middie (Jun 13, 2005)

ron all i see is a box with a red x in it. who or what is that supposed to be ?


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm the Swedish Chef as well.  That makes me happy, as he's one of my two favorite Muppets.  The other's Beaker.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 13, 2005)

TexasTamale said:
			
		

> Kermie here too!
> 
> I was LMBO at "please dont hurt me" as one of the answers in all the questions!
> Too Cute Jkath!



I just went and re-took the quiz, and selected "Please don't hurt me" on every question.  Just like I thought, the result is:





You are Beaker. You are very tense, stressed and paranoid. You hate furthering the cause of science, as it tends to get you blown up.

SPECIAL TALENTS:
Scientific assistant, Victim

LAST BOOK READ:
"1001 Meeps to a Bigger Vocabulary"

FAVORITE MOVIE:
"Run Silent, Run Meep"

QUOTE:
"Meep! Meep! Meep!"

NEVER LEAVES HOME WITHOUT:
Medical Coverage


----------



## Constance (Jun 13, 2005)

I am the Swedish Chef...LOL!


----------



## jkath (Jun 13, 2005)

Allen, I love Beaker!!!

"meee meee meeeee meeeee"

Have any of your been to Disney's California Adventure? They have the MuppetVision 3-D theater. Very Very Very cool, and there are animatronic Statler and Waldorf puppets up in their seats, heckling all througout the show. The sweedish chef blows a cannon through the back of the theater, everything goes wrong, and even Sweetums (that big brown monster guy) runs in and makes an appearance.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jun 13, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Allen, I love Beaker!!!
> 
> "meee meee meeeee meeeee"
> 
> Have any of your been to Disney's California Adventure? They have the MuppetVision 3-D theater. Very Very Very cool, and there are animatronic Statler and Waldorf puppets up in their seats, heckling all througout the show. The sweedish chef blows a cannon through the back of the theater, everything goes wrong, and even Sweetums (that big brown monster guy) runs in and makes an appearance.


 
They have the same thing down at the Disney/MGM park in Orlando - I love that show!

Middie - It's supposed to be the link for a picture of Animal. I see him plain as day on my PC, in all his polyester glory....

John


----------



## jkath (Jun 13, 2005)

I didn't see him before either, but I do now - 
He rocks!


----------



## middie (Jun 13, 2005)

oh wow !!!! FINALLY sombody is animal !!!!!
aw man i'm still the only gonzo.


----------

